# Gamer mamas?



## Fortune Teller (Jan 28, 2013)

Anyone else?

PC gamers, video-gamers, etc?

Hoping to find a group of fellow gamer girls/ mamas to talk with, exchange ideas with, support, etc. I LOVE video games, but don't actually play much right now. HOWEVER, Elder Scrolls Online is due to be released later this year, and I'm probably going to be jobless, and I've been scouting out Alienware laptops, and oh dear... I need some talking down (or up).


----------



## Fortune Teller (Jan 28, 2013)

You don't have to be a video gamer to join! Role player mamas, or just hardcore board game mamas welcome too! Basically, if you tend to become obsessed with games (of any type), COME HERE and let's chat!









My current loves are:

Skyrim (on playstation)

Settlers of Catan (board game)

Arkham Horror (board game)

Past loves:

Oblivion (play station)

Magic the Gathering (cards)

Legend of Zelda (Nintendo)

I have also played World of Warcraft (though I got too bored.. had no one to play with at the time and I only got to level 8 or so before I quit)

Have played some Dungeons and Dragons, though not my cup of tea (mostly played with friends in high school).


----------



## lyterae (Jul 10, 2005)

I am a PC-gamer. I tend to go in waves and right now the current game that we (DH and I) are playing is Killing Floor.


----------



## lilempressmommy (Nov 7, 2008)

Definite gaming family here, of all types!  Hubs and I met while he was GM'ing a table top Star Wars game and we gamed regularly together until our daughter was born. I still try to but she take up a lot of my time and I just don't have the patience for a lot of it.

I'm primarily an PC MMO gamer; hubby's primarily PC as well but he's more into MMOs and FPSes than strictly single player games. We may be checking out Defiance soon, not too sure. We love MMOs but are very tired of the same high fantasy so Defiance's grittier post-invasion, near-apocalyptic scifi setting really interests us. Hubby just started playing Minecraft on the XBox and now our 5 year old is interested. I may be repurposing a box for her to game on soon! (SO PROUD! Little gamer girl!!)

We also used to do a lot of free form tabletop, original stuff based on a storytelling-based system my husband thought up. We most recently did a simplified MechWarrior/Battletech game that was pretty fun.


----------



## bmcneal (Nov 12, 2006)

We're a gaming family here, too, though DD and DS are still a bit young to play much what DF and I play (PlayStation 2). When we had a Wii, DD beat the game she picked out in a few hours, but the next advanced game, she had trouble with. We play some board games, I actually *love* board games, but again, DS still doesn't have the attention span for that just yet. The most we can get for now with him is Cootie. (Which I love, but until we have time/money to replace it, only 2 people can play, since we're missing pieces, and usually DD and DS lay claim.







)

I don't get much into RPG's, or those types of things, but DF does.


----------



## k x s (May 16, 2012)

DP and I are playing mechwarrior online atm.

I want to get into planetside 2 but I'm not sure I'll like it.

Otherwise I love FPS but not the overly twitchy ones I really don't like RPG. I can't get into them. I keep trying but it never clicks.

My siblings are addicted to the halo games on the xbox.


----------



## Fortune Teller (Jan 28, 2013)

Hi everyone! I knew you guys were out there- thanks for checking in! I loved reading what games you guys are into- many of them I haven't heard of, which means lots of fun google searches for me! I love finding new games to play!

Short on time so I have to go, but I will be back! Thanks for making yourselves known


----------



## Fortune Teller (Jan 28, 2013)

@ lyterae- I just checked out Killing Floor.. I've always loved survival horror (X- Resident Evil player), but find in my old age (at 34 lol) they are waay too intense for me! I jump out of my skin at every turn lol. I will always have a soft spot for that genre though!

@ lilempress- You guys sound hard-core! Table top games with figurines and such, right? Cool that you guys even made up your own. I checked out Defiance- I LOVE open-ended games like that. I often ignore the main story arc for months at a time while I just go off exploring and doing my own thing! I've heard lots of good things about Minecraft for little ones too! Sounds like a great place to start with your daughter!

@bmcneal- I too LOVE, LOVE, LOVE board games. I am very shamelessly grooming my boys to become my gaming buddies! I have visions of us doing nothing else for days except playing games, drinking cocoa, eating popcorn. Makes me warm and fuzzy inside to think about! My daughter (13) doesn't care for them much... I have to bribe her to play with me lol. My 6yo boy LOVES them, but he is still a little young yet.. He is still very limited. My 5yo is so not there yet lol. But I still try to encourage him to play certain games- just to teach him the basics of taking turns, basic gameplay (rolling dice, counting spaces, etc) and losing graciously. Rare if he can sit through one game of checkers though!

@ k x s- mechwarrior sounds really interesting! I just read through the gameplay.. might have to investigate that one further! One of my gamer-girl friends was really into halo too for a long while! I never played it (didn't want to drop the money for an X-box for just one game), but it did look fun!

Thinking about trying WOW again, just to get used to gaming on a PC again before Elder Scrolls comes out! I don't have much experience with PC gaming- I'm always the character on screen running into walls or getting hacked to death while spinning in circles trying to draw my weapon lol.


----------



## k x s (May 16, 2012)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fortune Teller*
> 
> @ k x s- mechwarrior sounds really interesting! I just read through the gameplay.. might have to investigate that one further! One of my gamer-girl friends was really into halo too for a long while! I never played it (didn't want to drop the money for an X-box for just one game), but it did look fun!


Mechwarrior is great but at first I hated it at first. Took me a while to warm up to the gameplay. Playing with a team definitely helps as opposed to just a pick up group - they help you figure out all the tricky stuff. You can find people to play with on Teamspeak. There is a sticky thread somewhere on the MWO forums about teamspeak groups.

Halo was very addictive. I'm glad they came out with the newer games because otherwise I would have never stopped playing. I LOVED halo 3 to death but the newer ones sucked. Too COD, battlefield twitchy. Now i have passed the buck to my siblings but because the game is old there aren't too many people playing in our area so it lags a lot.


----------



## Fortune Teller (Jan 28, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k x s*
> 
> Mechwarrior is great but at first I hated it at first. Took me a while to warm up to the gameplay. Playing with a team definitely helps as opposed to just a pick up group - they help you figure out all the tricky stuff. You can find people to play with on Teamspeak. There is a sticky thread somewhere on the MWO forums about teamspeak groups.
> 
> Halo was very addictive. I'm glad they came out with the newer games because otherwise I would have never stopped playing. I LOVED halo 3 to death but the newer ones sucked. Too COD, battlefield twitchy. Now i have passed the buck to my siblings but because the game is old there aren't too many people playing in our area so it lags a lot.


Yeah, I get what you are saying about playing with a team. I think that is why I never got into WOW, even though I KNOW WOW is a good game! Thanks for the info!


----------



## owlhowl (Feb 10, 2013)

I am a wannabe gamer







Video games give me anxiety. I loooove playing Magic and DH & I are wanting to play D&D but we are hermits and only have my SIL to play with sometimes.


----------



## Fortune Teller (Jan 28, 2013)

Hi owlhowl! Magic is great- We only stopped playing when all our cards were stolen off our back porch when we were moving into our house. We had quite the collection and it was pretty devastating to lose it. I have tentatively brought up playing again to my husband but I think he is still bitter about losing his prized collection... I am hoping to play with my boys when they get older though!

I know how hard it can be to find a good group to play D&D with, especially now that we are all grown ups with jobs and kids and stuff lol. I never liked playing much, but I loved to hang out with my friends and husband during their game nights. I really love the story telling element and just being around all the action and fun! I lament that my husband doesn't play anymore (most of his old group moved away), and he feels it would just be too hard to find a new group that is compatible with his playing style and availability and such. It is hard! Have you tried looking online for groups in your area?


----------



## owlhowl (Feb 10, 2013)

As far as I know, the only active groups are young teens and that would be way too weird!
We recently moved and I can't find our Magic cards...we just bought a bunch of new ones before we moved. I hope they didn't get lost in the move :s


----------



## Fortune Teller (Jan 28, 2013)

Oh dear... I hope you do find them! *fingers crossed*


----------



## simonsmama (Oct 7, 2005)

yay, gamer mommies! DH and I both grew up playing the old nintendo games - Super Mario Bros., Legend of Zelda, Mario Kart, I can't even think of them right now. We used to be really big into World of Warcraft, but money got to be an issue. Now we have a Wii and a PS3 (although I do still have the SNES I got when I was 8! haha!) We've gotten really picky about our video games, we very rarely buy any one player games. If we do, it would be one the other would like to watch/help. The two main PS3 games we're playing right now are You Don't Know Jack (hilarious trivia game), and Batman: Arkham City (we're both obsessed with Batman). At one time we were big into Rockband, and Beatles: Rockband, but our drums and guitar have broken from so much use!

Ok, I've rambled on enough now. So glad you started this tribe


----------



## Fortune Teller (Jan 28, 2013)

Welcome simonsmama! I too am of the nintendo generation- mario bros, zelda, castlevania, etc. I still love those games so much!

Online MMO's can be a financial drag, thats for sure. Especially when two people in a household are playing! One of the reasons I'm hesitant to get back into it- seems like such a frivolous way to spend hard earned money. But I'm very much a homebody.. I don't go out, I don't go to movies, bars, events, etc, so that is how I justify spending the cash on gaming! Still pinches though!

I'm really surprised my husband hasn't played Arkham City... He too is a big Batman fan, and he plays DC Universe on the PS3 every once in awhile. One of our friends brought Arkham City over and it looked really cool.

Rockband was popular around our house too for long while! Before that it was Guitar Hero. I will admit I'm pretty glad my husband moved on from those.. They were very headache inducing for me and I never could get in on the fun, even while seeing everyone enjoy themselves so much! I felt like such a crab...










Glad you found us!


----------



## fruitfulmomma (Jun 8, 2002)

I probably don't have much to offer but I'll say hi. I married an rpg geek, who besides having shelves of manuals including original d&d also was really active for awhile with a group who had their own system going. Right now we are doing wow with our kids. Myself, we had sega/sonic and nintendo/mario growing up. (Oh, and um I have Oregon Trail







.)


----------



## heyxxmcfly (Jan 2, 2013)

I'll say hey! I come from a gamer family, I'm engaged to a gamer, and I only play a few things -.-" but I love watching games!


----------



## owlhowl (Feb 10, 2013)

Anyone play Munchkin? We recently got the Zombie version. DH, my SIL & I have played twice. I can see how it will one day be super fun but right now I am finding it so confusing!

Oh! DH did find our Magic cards


----------



## skycheattraffic (Apr 16, 2012)

I'll say hi







. I'm a bit of a game geek too (DH as well) but with a 2 year old and expecting baby #2, we don't play much at the moment. We like card/board games and own a ps3 and wii. We recently purged much of the house and donated our munchkin deck. It looked like fun but we didn't have much chance to get into it. We have killer bunnies which is similar and we play occasionally.
Our big thing though is the PS3 and we are one player RPG/adventure games. LOVE the assassin's creed franchise, mass effect games and oblivion/skyrim. Back when we had an Xbox (and no kiddo) we loved the star wars knights of the old republic games too. These games are waaaay too intense/violent to be seen by our DD so the only time we get to play is after her bedtime. Lately we've been too tired even for that so we've been watching Netflix instead.


----------



## Tahpenes (Jun 2, 2006)

My husband and I used to do D&D, Mechwarrior/Battletech, and a few other smaller tabletop RPGs. Now we run occasional one-on-one True20 games after our kids are asleep (we don't know anybody in the area who plays). We're doing kid-friendly, lite-on-rules, non-violent tabletop map RPGs with our daughters now (ages 7 and 4.5), and it's pretty fun. Anybody else run games with their kids?

Skyrim is a personal favorite, though it's frustrating how the Elder Scrolls series has progressed. I feel like it's gotten more and more difficult to play a genuinely good character. I also feel like they kind of phoned in the attempts at a rich cultural/social backdrop; the minimal effort they put into exploring Forlorn culture and back-history was just pitiful, especially in comparison to the depth they put into Morrowind. I'm a bit psyched about ES Online, but I'm not sure I want to spend the money, either.


----------



## sunshinelove (Jan 19, 2013)

I grew up with gamer brothers and now i'm married to one too







. Playing games comes naturally to me since i grew up on it (started out on an Atari lol). We have a playstation 3 and its awesome! Hubby is into Sleeping Dogs and Max Payne and i really like Ni no Kuni: Wrath of the White Witch (graphics are incredible, very natury, plus the story is really interesting and the game is kid-friendly) and Heavy Rain (role playing game with a good story line). I used to play WoW a lot mostly because i had friends on there but it got old after awhile (the pandaren race is cute and fun, a nice change from the other races).

I also love to play Scrabble online, Skycowin' and Little Things on my iphone4.


----------



## skycheattraffic (Apr 16, 2012)

Omg, Sunshinelove, I remember heavy rain! I loved it; the story blew me away! I was VERY pissed off when I finished the game. Not angry because the ending sucked (it didnt) but angry because I got so invested in the characters and so totally didn't see it coming. It was a very physical reaction, like being punched in the stomach. Not a reaction I've ever had to a game's story and never thought I'd feel that strongly about a game anyway. It was a game like no other.


----------



## sunshinelove (Jan 19, 2013)

Sky--ya know, i've only played it a couple of times. I keep meaning to pick it up again but there's always something else to do. Your comment has motivated me to continue the game tonight


----------



## LLQ1011 (Mar 28, 2012)

i played Tales OF Symphonia for wii for well over 500 hours. I still dream about that game. I also spen $130 on ff7 a couple years ago because I HAD TO PLAY IT. I don;t play anymore but I am hoping once the sprout gets bigger I can start again.


----------



## LLQ1011 (Mar 28, 2012)

oh yeah now I just play word games on my phone while nursing. I LOVE WORDS


----------



## skycheattraffic (Apr 16, 2012)

Sunshine, post once you've finished and let me know if you have a similar reaction. I'd love to know what you think


----------



## Cyllya (Jun 10, 2009)

Hi folks! I'm not a mama yet, but I want children someday, and in the meantime I'm trying to learn from (and live vicariously through) moms on the internet, and it's kind of frustrating that the gentle parenting crowd overlaps so much with the electronics-are-evil crowd, so it's encouraging to see this topic. I'm learning how to program small video games and I'm hoping to turn it into a home business actually.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LLQ1011*
> 
> i played Tales OF Symphonia for wii for well over 500 hours. I still dream about that game. I also spen $130 on ff7 a couple years ago because I HAD TO PLAY IT. I don;t play anymore but I am hoping once the sprout gets bigger I can start again.


Tales of Symphonia is my favorite game! The game itself was fun, but I think I've had even more hours of fun discussing the game's plot. Have you played any other games in the series?

Oh, I loved Heavy Rain too.

Skyrim was also nice, but I'm not big on first person games, so I never got around to finishing it. (And, boy, is that game made for kleptomaniacs...







I tried to play the whole game without stealing anything. It wasn't as hard as I was worried it would be, but sometimes the temptation was pretty strong. All those delicious-looking food items....







)


----------



## skycheattraffic (Apr 16, 2012)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyllya*
> 
> Hi folks! I'm not a mama yet, but I want children someday, and in the meantime I'm trying to learn from (and live vicariously through) moms on the internet, and it's kind of frustrating that the gentle parenting crowd overlaps so much with the electronics-are-evil crowd, so it's encouraging to see this topic.


I love electronics but I found TV was evil for my toddler. After cutting way back and completely eliminating it after naptime, going to bed has gotten a lot easier. So DH and I do our gaming/tv watching after DD goes to bed and she gets a little sesame street or Curious George once or twice a week. When they're so young, fresh air, exercise and active playing makes my life easier. Screen time has been relegated to a luxury status, like an uninterrupted shower or a meal in peace


----------



## privateyogi (Apr 6, 2005)

Gamer nerd here, married to another gamer nerd. Table-top, cards, and MMO RPG. We both play Lord of the Rings online, Magic, Settlers of Cataan, Scrabble, Trivial Pursuit, and he is the GM of our GURPS campaign. The hub also plays FPS games, but we share a compy, so it is usually LOTRO. I grew up playing Tetris, Dragon's Lair, Gauntlet, pinball, and Terminator 2 with my mom. Just your classic nerd. I also really enjoy solitaire, but don't tell anybody.

As far as family, we are expecting kiddo #1 in January!


----------



## photochef (Aug 14, 2005)

I love games! I wish I had time to play - alas the game of Laundry the Gathering takes precedence most weekends.


----------



## skycheattraffic (Apr 16, 2012)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Photochef*
> 
> I love games! I wish I had time to play - alas the game of Laundry the Gathering takes precedence most weekends.


LOL!!! I could totally see a D&D knockoff board game where you make your perilous way through a cluttered messy house to get the kids' clothes to the laundry room. Oh no!! The Lego avalanche in the playroom catches you off guard and you lose all HP! Beware the irate tabby; his litterbox has been neglected all week!


----------



## photochef (Aug 14, 2005)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skycheattraffic*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> ...


Yes!! and the long forgotten baggie of cheese and crackers under the sofa has been quietly accumulating power and the moment you move the sofa to reach the toy your child rolled under it.... BOSS LEVEL BEGINS.


----------



## Cyllya (Jun 10, 2009)

Equipping the Shoes item protects against critical hits from Lego.


----------



## skycheattraffic (Apr 16, 2012)

LOL however rolling a one while item Shoes is equipped results in awakening aforementioned tabby (stepping on tail) and boss battle ensues. Catnip in inventory provides enormous boost to all stats.


----------



## Fortune Teller (Jan 28, 2013)

Hahaha Laundry the Gathering. I love it!!!

I think I have successfully talked myself out of the Elder Scrolls online.. Phew!! I really don't need that temptation lying around the house.

Right now we are really enjoying Arkham Horror. Got a few of the expansions, and even bought a bigger dining room table to accommodate it all! Wow we are such nerds... lol


----------



## skycheattraffic (Apr 16, 2012)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fortune Teller*
> 
> Right now we are really enjoying Arkham Horror. Got a few of the expansions, and even bought a bigger dining room table to accommodate it all! Wow we are such nerds... lol


LOL I LOVE your priorities! Can I I live with you?


----------



## clarwyn (Dec 4, 2011)

rp gamer here, married to a very serious videogamer (and my GM)







TTC our first and very interested to see how it plays out with kids around, because the rp is NOT going to stop, haha! DH bought one of those baby consoles (v-tech) this weekend, which is adorable and amused me to no end. (anyone have one of those? how'd it work out?)


----------

